# What does the glowing green dot mean?



## jkweber (Jan 17, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what the little green glowing dot next to my tug user name means? (It is under the information on the left hand side of the screen).  

Does it mean that I am a lifetime TUG member?  Maybe it means that we own more timeshares than we have good sense?  I just noticed that glowing green dot, and somebody must know what that means.

Thanks!


----------



## calgal (Jan 17, 2007)

I clicked on it and it said"jkweber" is online now.


----------



## jkweber (Jan 17, 2007)

*Well that makes sense doesn't it!*

Thanks for solving the mystery of the little green dot.!  It would never have occurred to me to click on it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 17, 2007)

The green dot means that you're online.

 If the dot is grey, it means you're either not online or you have set up your account to be "invisible". Some people are invisible because they don't want people to know when they're online. 



_I've move this thread to TUG since it has nothing to do with exchanging._


----------



## Keitht (Jan 17, 2007)

jkweber said:


> Thanks for solving the mystery of the little green dot.!  It would never have occurred to me to click on it.



Just moving the cursor over it does the job.  A little dialog box appears saying xyz is online / offline.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 17, 2007)

When I saw the headline I was sure I had the answer.

The monitor is on.  After reading the discussion, I decided it was a good idea not to repair my own computer. 

Sterling


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 18, 2007)

jkweber said:


> Can somebody tell me what the little green glowing dot next to my tug user name means? (It is under the information on the left hand side of the screen).
> 
> Does it mean that I am a lifetime TUG member?  Maybe it means that we own more timeshares than we have good sense?  I just noticed that glowing green dot, and somebody must know what that means.
> 
> Thanks!



Your dot isn't on now


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it was Henny Youngman who used to joke that he checked the obituaries first in the morning paper to make sure he was still alive.

Guess the green dot saves you that task too!!!

PS. Von, your dot is now blue...


----------

